# Patching tire (not tube)



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm a newbie rider. I just put on a new tire last night and on my ride today I got a decent sized nail that went in close to the center of the tire and came out the sidewall. I replaced the tube and continued the ride without incident. My question is, should I do anything to patch the small hole in the tube such as fill it with superglue or something?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

*Replace it*



lonestar_shawn said:


> I'm a newbie rider. I just put on a new tire last night and on my ride today I got a decent sized nail that went in close to the center of the tire and came out the sidewall. I replaced the tube and continued the ride without incident. My question is, should I do anything to patch the small hole in the tube such as fill it with superglue or something?


Not worth worrying about or having a future failure over. It is best IMO to replace the tire and begin fresh. It's the sidewall that is of most concern to me! Duct tape (on the inside) as a tire liner in a pinch to get back home is OK but I wouldn't trust it long term. It sucks it was a new tire but I've been there on a set of Armadillo's that were supposed to be indestructable.


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

After reading that reply I went and looked at the tire again. The entrance hole for the nail doesn't worry me at all. It just looks like a real tiny pinhole that you can barely see. However, the exit hole in the sidewall is sticking out a little bit since the nail was pushing from the inside out there. Is it OK to use a tube patch on the inside of the tire? Or is that likely to rub the tube once it's installed so it causes more flats? Is there anything I can do to "treat" the part in the sidewall where the rubber is poking out a little?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Booting a tire*



lonestar_shawn said:


> After reading that reply I went and looked at the tire again. The entrance hole for the nail doesn't worry me at all. It just looks like a real tiny pinhole that you can barely see. However, the exit hole in the sidewall is sticking out a little bit since the nail was pushing from the inside out there. Is it OK to use a tube patch on the inside of the tire? Or is that likely to rub the tube once it's installed so it causes more flats? Is there anything I can do to "treat" the part in the sidewall where the rubber is poking out a little?


A standard tire boot that has worked very well for me is a double layer of Tyvek (the white "plastic paper" from a FedEx envelope). Typically I don't even glue it in place, though you can if you want to. If, once booted, the tire has a bulge in it, then it may wear out faster. If there's no bulge, then you have no worries. I've put over 1,000 miles on booted tires in more than one case with no problems at all.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its your melon but tires are cheep. Your a$$ is not. Replace it.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If the cost isn't a problem, then replace it. But if you are watching your pennies, then there is nothing wrong with trying a boot like Kerry described. Just keep a close eye on it for the first several miles, then inspect it before every ride. Several years ago, I bought a repair kit for my Therma-Rest camping mattress. The nylon cloth patches in the kit makes the best tire boot I have found. Personally, I spray a bit of contact cement on the boot and on the inside of the tire to keep it in place.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

You have to remember the sidewall of the tire is what is supporting the weight of the bike as well as the rider. If the sidewall is damaged I would replace it.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

*Booting a NEW Tire*

The tire was brand new, and got a cut in the side wall.
If the cut isn't too big, and it sounds like it isn't, then a boot like Kerry suggested should be fine. Park makes a nice adhesive backed boot that works well.
The strongest boot, IMO, is a 2-3" section from an old thin tire with the beads cut off. Make sure there are no sharp edges and just wrap the tire section around the tube with tread facing the side wall defect. Inflate and ride. Only if the tire section you use is really thick will you notice any bump/hump when fully inflated and riding. Used this technique lots of times with great success and never a failure.:thumbsup:


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

new tire for sure.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

An inexpensive new tire is safer than trying to fis your current tire. The sidewalls carry all your weight plus there's rotational torque involved. There's a reason tire shops will not fix sidewall holes on cars. Just too much risk. ON the other hand, if you like to gamble and want to find out what tire failure is at the worst time, put a boot on it and keep riding.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I have used boots to get home but always replace the tire asap after that. Even if the boot is good and will hold it is more for peace of mind in my case.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> A standard tire boot that has worked very well for me is a double layer of Tyvek (the white "plastic paper" from a FedEx envelope). Typically I don't even glue it in place, though you can if you want to. If, once booted, the tire has a bulge in it, then it may wear out faster. If there's no bulge, then you have no worries. I've put over 1,000 miles on booted tires in more than one case with no problems at all.


I've used Tyvek successfully, too, and also those big oval patches that come with some patch kits (in fact that's the ONLY thing I've ever used those for). I'd certainly do that in a pinch.
Still, sidewall cuts make me nervous, because once a few threads are broken, there's not much rubber to keep them from separating. If you have some Super Glue around, you might dab that on the outside of the tire in the (probably vain) hope it will help. In any case, keep an eye on it, and if the hole starts to get bigger, ditch it ASAP.


----------

